

Ask HN: Software to help with investing? - porker

Any pre-written platforms or open source software I can hack on, to help with investing in funds and&#x2F;or shares?<p>I&#x27;m looking for something that pulls together past data, future predictions, market feeds, helps identify under-performing shares or sectors -- basically something that uses big data to help me make better decisions.<p>What&#x27;s worked best for you?
======
BWStearns
Quantopian has an interesting platform. I've only played with it but they do
have a live trading system where you can have algos trade for you at 1min
intervals. I forget what the max runtime is per iteration but (I'm pretty
sure) you can call outside services so you could set up a private server to do
analysis and mix the information to achieve more computation per iteration.

~~~
scoutoss
If you're specifically interested in hacking on open source software in the
financial/algo trading space, Quantopian also maintains Zipline, which is an
open source backtesting/financial simulation library. We'd love to get pull
requests and/or feedback. You can find the source on Github here:
[https://github.com/quantopian/zipline](https://github.com/quantopian/zipline)

Disclaimer: I work for Quantopian and I'm a Zipline maintainer.

~~~
BWStearns
Sorry for the delayed reply. I'll take a look! I've been meaning to play with
Quantopian more but have just been in permanent crunch mode lately for work.

